# Mystery Ranch Longbow



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Tan colored NICE frame with Medium sized yoke and a small sized upgraded waistbelt with pockets. $200


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

The longbow bag is sold. I still have the NICE frame left for $200, it has a small waistbelt with the upgraded pockets.


----------

